# We're in a rut w/ dinner



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Lordy...every once in a while I get in this mood. I feel like I fix the SAME thing all of the time (could be b/c of my 4 kids







)....so I am asking you...what is something that you like to eat that other families might enjoy? I am desperate. Keep in mind that I have to feed 6 people so anything that includes ribeye steak or porterhouse is probably too much for us! I especially like ethnic food...but as long as it's simple to make...I'll try most anything.







And yes, I've tried looking on the net, but I'd like some tried and true recipes.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Here's an inexpensive but delicious meal that can be made ahead of time, freezes well, goes far, and has everyone asking for the recipe (it's a great potluck, too). This feeds 4 to 6, depending on appetites:

1. Boil a pound of fusilli (spiral macaroni) until al dente (tender but not mushy). Drain and set aside in a very large mixing bowl. 

2. Fry a pound of bacon until done. Crumble the bacon into bite size or smaller pieces and add to the fusilli in the bowl. Don't throw away the bacon grease - pour most of it into a container and keep it close by (as long as I don't eat this dish daily, the cholesterol doesn't freak me out).

3. Add some of the bacon fat to the pan and saute 3 or 4 large chopped yellow onions. When they are transparent and heading towards golden, remove from pan and add them to the fusilli and bacon in the bowl. 

4. Add some more fat and saute sliced fresh mushrooms until golden (a large container, 12 oz, I think). When done, add to rest of stuff in bowl. 

5. Pour rest of bacon fat (you may at this point need to add olive oil if not enough fat left) into the pan, and add a large can or glass jar of sauerkraut which has been squeezed dry of liquid (use your hands for this). Saute this until golden (here's where you may need that olive oil. It should be golden, but not greasy). When that is golden, add it to the bowl of everything else, mix well. 

6. You can serve now, or place in a baking dish in the oven at 350 for about 15 minutes to heat through. It's even better the next day, when the contents have had time to "meld". 

Note: For those people that really have a problem using bacon fat, olive oil makes an excellent substitute.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Triste, I posted this on the other thread but I just wanted to make sure that you see this. I hope you are not offended.


QUOTE(Triste @ Apr 10 2005, 02:34 PM)
I am going to back out of this discussion now as I have strong feelings about this. Take care ya'll! 



Triste,

I hope you are not offended. I feel upset by all we have to deal with our dog and I blame his breeder for it. I never meant it as a personal attack. I just hate putting my baby though surgery for a genetic cause that could have been prevented if only the breeder was more responsible.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Chicken Picotta: 

1. Take thinly sliced chicken breasts, sprinkle with salt & pepper, then dredge them in flour. 

2. Add some olive oil to a pan, heat it and brown the breasts. Remove them and set them aside. Pour out most, but not all, of the olive oil. 

3. Return the breasts to the pan, add about 1/4 cup of capers with the juice. Squeeze some fresh lemon juice in the pan. 

4. Cover, and simmer for about 20 minutes. Turn once during cooking and replace lid. When almost done, remove lid to allow the breasts to get golden again, and squirt a bit more lemon juice. Remove to a serving dish, with the capers over them. If you have enough olive oil in the pan, use it (may need to add more) to coat angel hair spaghetti as a side dish. 

Note: You can use this with veal or pork chops; I often use pork chops, but never veal.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

This is very very easy and good. It is called Italian Chicken and Potatos:

Put bonelss chicken breast and chopped up potatos in a greased 9x13 dish. Then pour Zesty Italian salad dressing over the chicken and potatos. Then put Italian seasoning and then Parmasian Cheese and bake in the oven for 50-60 minutes ( I think on 375...whatever the bag of chicken says).


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Here is a simple recipe for chicken :

Put butter in a pot, add chicken tenderloins, brown them, add chopped onions, garlic and parsley, swet them, add paprika powder (or curry powder), add water to cover (half water, half white wine), add 1 Knorr chicken bouillon, fresh or canned mushrooms and let cook until chicken is tender. Then add some whipping cream and make the sauce tick with Maizena corn starch (or Argo ? potato starch). Salt and pepper to taste. If you like hot, use Cayenne pepper. Serve with pasta or rice. Careful with the starch or the sauce will get to tick, add slowly (1 teaspoon starch diluted with a little bit of water).


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I made this up myself. My husband loves it...although it is not a fav of the kids. I am with ya with making the same thing all the time. There are only about 2-3 dishes that I can make and please EVERYONE at the same time.
Anyway, this is easy...

10-15 small red potatoes cut into 1/2-1/4 (not the baby kind)
1 package beef kaboski (sp?) sausage
one onion cut up
parsley/garlic powder/salt pepper/other seasonings to taste
bay leaf

Layer the potatoes, onion, then sausage in 9/13 pan. Season as desired. Cover with foil and bake at 400 until potatoes are done. I have also made this quicker on the stove in a skillet. Nothing fancy, but quick, cheap and easy. I will try to think of more.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I am the crock pot queen.... I work full time and by the time I get home I want simple meals... 


Let me know if you want the actual recipes


Bourban Chicken
Chicken Enchilladas
Sticky Chicken 

This one isn't in the crock pot but its good 

Company Chicken- swiss cheese over chicken breast with stuffing and mushroom sauce


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I also make lazy man's quesadillas...they are a whole family hit.

Tortillas
taco seasoning
refried beans
shredded cheese
white meat canned chicken (Drained)

heat chicken with taco seasoning
mix refried beans in
Layer this mixture and shredded cheese on a tortilla and heat in a skillet

QUICK


Quick/easy Rotel Chicken

Spaghetti Noodles
Velveeta cheese
rotel tomotoes
Canned white meat chicken
mild

Cook spaghetti noodles
melt velveeta, milk and rotel
mix in chicken
Add to drained spaghetti noodles
(you can also add peas, mushrooms to this, but we don't like it that way)
Some also add a can of cream/chicken soup...but I don't think it needs it.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I found that the recipes on Campbell's Soup's website is EASY, quick, and tastes REALLy good. They are especially popular with kids. 

There are many recipes on their site, try it out =)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just bought Rachel Ray's new cookbook for 30 minute meals - "30 minute Get Real Meals" I found it at Sams for $11.99. I'll let you know how I like it. I cook about once every 2 weeks. But then we are empty nesters. Yay.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

This is one of my favorite recipes:

Chicken Pepper Pasta:

Disclaimer: I'm Italian, and my family doesn't use recipes... we use the "what ever you think will get eaten rule"

What you need:
Chicken
Red/Orange/Yellow/Green bell pepper (at least two different colors)
Red onion
Bowtie pasta
1 can of chicken broth


Dice chicken, and cut peppers into strips. In two separate pans saute chicken and peppers in onions and oil (use chicken broth when/if oil is evaporated). 

When chicken is done add peppers so they all cook in the same pan for a few minutes. 

When noodles are done (I don't like them mushy) mix everything in a large bowl. Add a little salt and pepper to taste. At this time you may want to add a little chicken broth to create a little sauce. 

Add romano cheese and enjoy! It's delicious!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean about getting into a pattern with dinner. We have three kids who could live off of Kraft Mac-n-Cheese!

My suggestion: Roasted Chicken w/dried fruits.

One whole fryer chicken cut up
1/2 cup golden raisins
1/2 cup apricots
1/2 cup prunes
1/2 cup dried cranberries (not flavored)
1 jar green olives (drained)
1 can large black olives (drained)
1/2 jar kalamata olives (drained)
1 small jar capers (drained)
1/3 cup Olive Oil
1/3 cup Balsamic Vinegar
White Wine vinegar to taste
Lemon wedges (reserve for garnish)
Italian parsley (reserve for garnish)

Rinse and dry chicken parts. Place in large plastic container with lid. Add all ingredients. Place lid on container and give a good shake to coat chicken with marinade, fruit, and olives. Let sit in refridgerator at least over night and up to three days. Pre heat oven to 300. Place contents of container into a roasting pan. Roast in a slow oven for approximately 1.5 hours. You can roast it in a higher oven for shorter time, however, the chicken won't brown as nicely. Serve on top of cous-cous or rice. Serve with lemon wedges and Italian parsley as garnish. Also, serve with warm pita bread triangles.

The kids love to help make this dish because they can empty and drain the olives and measure out the fruit. It looks very impressive when served too! And it tastes great. If you make this using 2 chickens, or what would add up to two chickens, just double the amount of other ingredients. I've made this for large family gatherings and everyone loves it.

Another suggestion, sausage and peppers with onions and Italian bread. Bake sausage in 375 oven for 40 minutes. (I prefer to bake sausage as most of the fat drains when baked). Stir fry long green peppers (Italian frying peppers, sometimes called banana peppers) and sweet Vildalia onions. Use one onion per four peppers. The peppers and onions should be soft, not crunchy. Slice Italian long rolls and stuff with sausage and peppers and onion mixture. If you like, add a couple of slices of provolone cheese and broil until cheese is brown and bubbly.

I am also a big fan of the crock pot. Let me know if you need any recipies for that.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 11 2005, 08:08 AM
> *This is one of my favorite recipes:
> 
> Chicken Pepper Pasta:
> ...


[/QUOTE]









This sounds REALLY good!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

QUICK AND EASY DINNER

Ingredients:

1-Large Phone Book (prefer the yellow pages)
1-Car (anything reliable will do)
1-Credit Card (any company will do here too)

Look through the phone book, find a great restaurant, make sure your credit card is not "full" and place it in your wallet, hop in the car (pile anyone else in the family that you think might like this recipe) drive to the location of ingredient #1 and everyone can have what they want. Eat until full......works everytime!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Apr 11 2005, 02:34 PM
> *QUICK AND EASY DINNER
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, that sounds good!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 11 2005, 03:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that sounds good!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51453
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have a different variation of this one...
1-Large Phone Book
1-Credit card/cash

pick a restaurant that delivers!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Apr 11 2005, 12:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


I have a different variation of this one...
1-Large Phone Book
1-Credit card/cash

pick a restaurant that delivers!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51459
[/B][/QUOTE]


OOOHHH that one REALLY sounds good!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Here are some Non-South Beach Diet recipes that I have. They aren't really everyday dinner recipes but they are all really, really good. Oh, one is a dessert but I guess you can make it dinner. It is my favorite dessert.



> *Mashed Potatoe Casserole*
> 
> •	5 lb. potatoes (cook)
> •	1 cup Half and Half
> ...





> *Hot Antipasto Squares*
> 
> •	2 packages (8 rolls each) Pillsbury Crescent Rolls
> •	¼ lb. Baked Ham (thinly sliced)
> ...





> *OREO COOKIE DESSER*T
> 
> •	1 regular pkg. Oreo cookies
> •	1/2 stick butter
> ...


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh YUM! That Oreo Desert sounds sounds soooooooo good!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 11 2005, 02:56 PM
> *Oh YUM! That Oreo Desert sounds sounds soooooooo good!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51464*


[/QUOTE]

Yes it does! and easy! 

You guys are killing me... I'm starving here at work :excl:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Apr 11 2005, 02:34 PM
> *QUICK AND EASY DINNER
> 
> Ingredients:
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Apr 11 2005, 03:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51470
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's not always true to be QUICK. At some restaurants here you can wait an hour just to get a table.







Between the time to get there, get a table and being served, I can cook a nice meal at home and a lot cheaper.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Anymore recipes? I'm gonna print these out and try them!







I have to learn how to cook!! Anymore recipes with Chicken, beef, or pork? I just dont like mushrooms!










THANKS for the GREAT INFO!










OHHh... BTW... I have always been trying to find out a way to make penn vodka.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 12 2005, 09:13 AM
> *Anymore recipes?  I'm gonna print these out and try them!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


If you want to make something really easy, marinate a few chicken breasts in italian dressing. Then throw em on the grill. They are really good. 

I love to cook, I'd be happy to give you some more ideas!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I also personally love the schwann's man.... They have some really good stuff. And now Evan saw the smileys so I am handing it over to him.



































b


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 12 2005, 08:13 AM
> *Anymore recipes?  I'm gonna print these out and try them!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Penne with Vodka:

1 lb. box of penne pasta
1 c heavy cream
1 jar spaghetti sauce marinara flavored
1/2 lb. bacon (you can use traditional panchetta, but regular is just fine)
1 sweet onion
1 c vodka

Cook pasta according to directions. Slice bacon into small pieces and fry in a large pan over medium heat. Add finely diced onion. Cook until onion is clear and bacon is crisp. Carefully add vodka. The vodka will flame (especially if you use a gas range). Be careful not to lean over the pan. If it does not flame, use a barbeque torch to light the vodka. Let the flame burn down...do not stir or move the pot, but do lower the heat. Once flame has died, add the jar of spaghetti sauce. Once sauce is heated, add the heavy cream. Stir, but do not let mixture boil or the cream will break. Toss over cooked penne and serve with freshly grated parmeasan cheese and Italian bread.

This is very easy to make and it takes about 15 to 20 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

What kind of sauce do you recommend?? We have tried a few and it never tastes that good.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 12 2005, 09:17 AM
> *What kind of sauce do you recommend?? We have tried a few and it never tastes that good.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I usually make my own sauce...if you aren't getting the flavor you like, try making a sauce using a few cans of crushed tomatoes and a small can of tomato paste. You can season the sauce as you like it, I use garlic and Italian herbs. I usually soften the garlic in olive oil before adding it to my sauce. I do not cook the garlic first. I finely chop or crush the garlic and add it to oil. I then let the oil sit over night. As for cooking the sauce, you'll need to let it sit on the stove top for a few hours to reduce the liquid. Cook it on very very low heat. If you burn the sauce, it will taste bitter. If you like a sweet sauce, add a bit of sugar. If you like a more tart taste, add some white wine vinegar. You can do all of this in a crock pot if you prefer. Just cook the sauce on low and leave it for at least 6 hours. Also, make sure you have lots of chunks of Italian bread to use for tasting the sauce!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 12 2005, 08:42 AM
> *If you want to make something really easy, marinate a few chicken breasts in italian dressing. Then throw em on the grill. They are really good.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51746*


[/QUOTE]
I've done that before. They are really, really good. Put the chicken and dressing in a dish in the fridge in morning before work and they will be reading when you get home.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If your family likes Mexican food, this recipe is a winner:

TACO CASSEROLE

1 ½ pound ground turkey or beef
1 small jar salsa (degree of hotness to your liking
½ red pepper
½ green pepper
1 small can corn drained
1 medium onion diced
1 medium carrot diced
2 cloves garlic chopped
1 8oz package of monterey jack and cheddar cheese shredded
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 15 oz can diced tomatoes
1 package of tortillas

In large saucepan, add oil, peppers, carrots, onion and garlic, sweat for 10 minutes, raise heat and add ground meat, cook until lightly brown or no pink, add salsa and tomatoes, cook for 15 minutes and add corn. Preheat oven to 350 degrees, in 13x9 pan, add 1/2 of meat mixture, cover with ½ cheese and then add a layer of tortillas, repeat, you should end with tortillas, brush with oil and bake for 35-40 minutes. Serve with lettuce, tomatoes, shredded cheese, chopped pepper and onion, sour cream and jalapenos if you are brave.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 12 2005, 09:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done that before. They are really, really good. Put the chicken and dressing in a dish in the fridge in morning before work and they will be reading when you get home.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51791
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lowry's makes some great marinades in a bottle. Teriaki and Lemon Pepper are popular at my place. They say 30 minutes but they aren't as good as if left on longer than that. Either the night before or in the morning before work I put it over boneless chicken breasts and they are ready for the grill when I get home.

p.s. I never thought of making tomato sauce in the crock pot! I love that idea, and any really good fast and easy crock pot recipes.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+Apr 12 2005, 10:35 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Lowry's makes some great marinades in a bottle. Teriaki and Lemon Pepper are popular at my place. They say 30 minutes but they aren't as good as if left on longer than that. Either the night before or in the morning before work I put it over boneless chicken breasts and they are ready for the grill when I get home.

p.s. I never thought of making tomato sauce in the crock pot! I love that idea, and any really good fast and easy crock pot recipes.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51801
[/B][/QUOTE]
Have you ever tried ribs in the crock pot? Ball up a piece of heavy duty foil, following the shape of your crock pot. Place it in the bottom of the crock. Place a rack of pork ribs on top of the foil. Empty the contents of one jar of your favorite B-B-Q sauce on top, coating ribs well. Cook on low for 6 hrs. I am not a big rib fan, but my kids love them. They go well with Kraft Mac-n-Cheese.

You can also do chicken the same way.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I cook everything in the crock pot. I must say my enchilladas and bourbon chicken are the favorite around here. But a good beef stew is always a winner. n


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Apr 12 2005, 12:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried ribs in the crock pot? Ball up a piece of heavy duty foil, following the shape of your crock pot. Place it in the bottom of the crock. Place a rack of pork ribs on top of the foil. Empty the contents of one jar of your favorite B-B-Q sauce on top, coating ribs well. Cook on low for 6 hrs. I am not a big rib fan, but my kids love them. They go well with Kraft Mac-n-Cheese.

You can also do chicken the same way.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51814
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yum! I love ribs! I'm going to try them in the crock pot!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 12 2005, 12:00 PM
> *I cook everything in the crock pot.  I must say my enchilladas and bourbon chicken are the favorite around here.  But a good beef stew is always a winner. n
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51837*


[/QUOTE]
My children love chicken pot pie without the pie crust...so I make it in the crock pot and then bake biscuits and put them on top to serve. 

4 to 6 chicken breasts cubed (can be frozen)
1 can cream of celery soup
1 bag of frozen mixed veggies (you can use any you like...we use peas, corn and carrots)
1 large potato pealed and cubed
season to taste

Serve with biscuits (baked) "floating" on top of crock. If you don't like biscuits, then serve on top of noodles or rice. Garnish with curly parsley.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Baked potato side dish

Ok This is SOOOO bad for you im sure but it tastes great. 

Peel and chop Potatoes (I like the butter golds)
and put in glass casarole (sp?) with lid
add small splash of milk 
add cooked bacon pieces crumbled up
add butter
microwave for a few min until potatoes are almost soft enough to eat
check and make sure the mixture isnt drying out the lid will help you can add more butter or milk if you need to
continue to microwave until potatoes are ready to eat
serve with sour cream chives or anything people like to put on your baked potato.

*I didnt add any measurements because you can add as little or as much as you like depending on how many you are serving and what your taste are.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm going to try the ribs your way







I've never heard of that with the foil. I've made ribs (ribs, onion and garlic until done, add sauce last) but they come out more like pulled pork, they are falling apart so bad. That sounds good! Also the chicken. I'm not really brave enough with the crock pot. I do basic stuff thats it. I'd love to hear more







The pot pie sounds great too. And Lady's moms taco casserole... 

Since we are on the topic of food here, if anyone orders Omaha steaks I just got a promotion in the mail you might want to look out for. I doubled it I liked it so much







Cant wait until that gets here


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 12 2005, 01:32 PM
> *I'm going to try the ribs your way
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The key with the ribs is to not let them sit in the juices. If there is too much liquid, drain it off and continue cooking. Keep checking the liquid about every hour or so. They won't be dry, but they will be very tender. You can finish them off with a minute or two under a broiler if you like them browned a bit.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Lemon and pepper chicken

our walmart carrys chicken breast that are marinated in different flavors already for you big time saver.

we get the lemon and peper breast and add just a little fresh lemon juice and lemon and peper spice mix on them.

these are great on the grill i cook them through in one of those foil bags on the grill then I pop them directly on the grill for just a min or two on each side to get the grill marks. I cant stand dry chicken these bags help alot. 

My Boy friend loves a nice steak marinated in soy sauce.


----------



## mollyinmo (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 12 2005, 12:00 PM
> *I cook everything in the crock pot.  I must say my enchilladas and bourbon chicken are the favorite around here.  But a good beef stew is always a winner. n
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51837*


[/QUOTE]
I'd love to have your bourbon chicken and sticky chicken recipes ~ my kids love chicken just about any way you cook it!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Anyone have any ideas on how to make a plain veggie like brocoili taste good? Any seasonings or ways to cook it to make any veggies alittle bit more interesting?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i like baked potato, with brocolli and cheese inside. its good. wendys serves it too. lol.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 25 2005, 09:44 PM
> *Anyone have any ideas on how to make a plain veggie like brocoili taste good?  Any seasonings or ways to cook it to make any veggies alittle bit more interesting?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56642*


[/QUOTE]
I usually cook veggies with cheese, or just different seasonings, like Lowerys Salt, Greek Seasoning, Garlic etc. Broccoli is really good with cheese I think.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's a favorite around our house. It's actually my hubby's recipe. He's a much better good than I am but HARDLY ever cooks!! Go figure!!

By the way, Sissies Momma: You are too FUNNY!!









Round Steak and Gravy

6 cups water 2 T. cornstarch
6 beef boulioun cubes Round steak, cut into 5 x 5 size

~Heat pot on top of stove (until drop of water sizzles in it). Place round steak in and Sear (brown) on both sides. Place seared round steak on plate. In same pot pour water and boulioun cubes in. Bring to boil. Mix together 1/4 cold water and 2T(heaping tablespoons) cornstarch. Add this mixture slowly to boiling water while stirring. Put seared meat in, put in oven with lid on and Bake on 325 for 2 1/2 hours. Serve with mashed potatoes or french fries with gravy over all. Add a vegetable and it's an easy meal.

Please keep the recipes coming. I could use some, especially crock pot meals!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just made this pasta dish last night...my husband and I were fighting over the last shrimp.

1 lb. cleaned shrimp (you can leave shells on as they give better flavor)
1 bag baby spinich
3 cloves garlic
4 Tbs. EVOO 
12 Sun dried tomatoes cut into strips
1 lb. linguine

Boil the pasta according to package directions. Very thinly slice (you can use a razor blade if you are very, very careful) the cloves of garlic and add to EVOO. Wash and dry spinich, set aside. Heat large skillet on med-high until pan is hot. Add EVOO/garlic. Sautee for a few moments until the garlic turns clear. Add the shrimp and turn when pink. Add the spinich and sun dried tomatoes. Stir until spinich is wilted and second side of shrimp are pink. Remove from heat. Drain pasta and toss with mixture. Serve with garlic rubbed bruchetta, EVOO for dipping, and freshly grated cheese.


----------

